# Got me a Cuda



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Got my new Cuda 14. Its freaking awesome, though I already turtled when i didn't see a nice size wave crash on me. My buddy grabbed my gulp bucket quick so i was happy about that. I lost a combo and a couple tackle boxes. 
Dont let that discourage you if you are checking this kayak out. I really like it and all the features it comes with.


Here are my initial thoughts on the Cuda 14. 

http://www.makoslayer.com/2013/08/new-kayak-jackson-cuda-14-2013.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:fishing: Nice boat


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Musta been a pretty good wave that hit ya, to flip ya in that heavy hull.I've been told it's not if but when!
Glad youre ok!


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

bbcroaker said:


> Musta been a pretty good wave that hit ya, to flip ya in that heavy hull.I've been told it's not if but when!
> Glad youre ok!


yeah, it was one 3 foot swell that crashed on me and i was ok for a second then the next one came when i was off balance and thats what did me in. Wish i had it on my gopro...wouldve been a good laugh at least.


----------



## altterrain (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice set up. Awesome color scheme.
I just picked up a Contour Roam camera for my upcoming trip to Hatteras so at least I'll have video evidence of the one that got away.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks man, I have the Contour Roam as well, trying to figure out out how I should mount it.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice color. 










You'll be real happy with that one.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Sweet kayak! Enjoy.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Yakkin said:


> Nice color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color on that one too.. lol Im going to get the mesh cover for the seat side panels soon. do you have them?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I see the new yak has a higher seat than your old one.
That would explain the "rogue wave" causing you to "turtle"....

Nice yak regardless!


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I didn't know that they made mesh covers, do they have storage on them?


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

http://store.jacksonkayak.com/mesh-cargo-panel-coosa-cuda-big-tuna-set-of-2/

you can fit planos between the seat and the kayak. Pretty cool but the panels are a must have.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

wannabeangler said:


> I see the new yak has a higher seat than your old one.


The 'Cuda as well as the Jackson Coosa and Cruise have high/low seats. In the pic I have mine setup high, I'd imagine he was setup low for the surf.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

biteon said:


> http://store.jacksonkayak.com/mesh-cargo-panel-coosa-cuda-big-tuna-set-of-2/
> 
> you can fit planos between the seat and the kayak. Pretty cool but the panels are a must have.


I put planos there or under the seat, but those panels would be nice for a bag of plastics or smaller plano. Price is decent too.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Yakkin said:


> The 'Cuda as well as the Jackson Coosa and Cruise have high/low seats. In the pic I have mine setup high, I'd imagine he was setup low for the surf.


Yup it was definitely in the low position. Wouldnt risk it unless im in flat water.


----------

